# The Elevoc Conflict.



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

First off, sorry about all the other RPs that I did, they sucked, but as I play more of these, I get better at writing, and thus I get better at making them (hopefully) 
*CLOSED*


This RP takes place on the frigid world of Elevoc, in the Pleuric system, two hundred years after the last events recorded in the 40k rulebook but one year before "The Pleuric Chronicles". Elevoc was colonized 50 years ago, the revolt started eight years ago. You are a loyal member of the Elevoc garrison, Elevoc has, since the revolt, disbanded their military and reformed a massive garrison.

Elevoc is a poor planet, and thus can only afford Slug firing weapons, eg autoguns, stubguns, autopistols etc. 

Now with the setting done, lets start the story!

"Elevoc, our home, our frigid, hostile, home. No matter what happens, we must win! This is our home, the renegades look to change that, they want it for chaos! We wont let them have it for chaos! We will fight them back across the frozen plains! We will burn their camps! We will prevail!" - Vladimir Kruchsky's speech before the battle for Stepanov.


This is the character layout:
Name: Andrei Bogdanov 
Age: 51
Gender: Male
Appearance: A tall rugged man, a Caucasian male, he wears a cossack hat, he has a bionic eye, he is covered completly in armor and clothes except for the upper right side of his face.
History: Andrei served the Elevoc Garrison since he was only 14, he rose to the ranks of junoir officer rather quickly. Once the revolt had happened, he hated all things that ever had to do with the renegades, even the cities that they used to live in!
Equipment: He is armed with a bolt pistol, chainsword, frag grenades, and flak Armour. 
Personality: He is an angry man, not very patient, and hates deserters.


Spots open:

Sergeant: *Taken *(may take a combat blade/chainsword and a stubgun or auto pistol)
Corporal: *Taken * (Autogun, shotgun, or stubgun and combat blade.)
5 Normal Garrison members: (autogun, describe it)
Special weapons guy: *Taken *( Flamer, Sniper rifle, grenade launcher,)
Sapper:*Taken * (Shotgun, stubgun, mines, sachel charges)
Voxcaster:*Taken * (autogun, Vox,)

Hope this one works out.


Cheers

Broguts


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

um broguts you said they only had access to slug weapons right? why can the special weapons guy take a melta or plasma gun then? only a little nitpick. females?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

sorry, I just realized that that was a huge plothole, and I will add a gender section.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

dibs on the sergeant, I'll post my dude in a few


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

dibs on sapper! same as emperorshand on the posting thing. No way am I going to let another chance at explosives slip by me!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

hey broguts just tryin to help.

Name: Cristina Scabbia

Gender: Female

Age: 23

Appearance: 5'9" 150 lbs., long black hair tied into a braid, lightly-tanned skin, Green Eyes, always has a slight smirk on her face

History: Cristina grew up on Elevoc watching the Garrison train. When she was 14 joined the Garrison where she proved very capable with a sniper rifle. She continued to train as a sniper and was assigned as the sniper of the squad 2 years ago after rumors of an affair with a Colonel-Commisar made life difficult.

Personality: Cristina is a little hot-headed in the barracks but when on the field she becomes cold and efficient thanks to long hours of training to be a sniper.

Equipment: Sniper Rifle, Frag Grenades, Flak armour

hope this is okay broguts!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

alright, he's da big bad wolf, let me know what you think

Name: Sergeant Christopher Mortarion

Age: 35

Appearance: Corax is a decently built fellow, with a scruffy face, brown hair, green eyes, and a scar across his left eye. He has a tattoo’s on both his fists; one with the symbol of his home planet and the other with a Aquila on it.

Personality: Corax is a very rough, charismatic individual who makes few friends. Being a long time veteran of the war, Corax has seen many friends killed at the hands of the Chaos rebels that are trying to claim his planet. Because of this, he makes few friends these days, preferring to focus on killing his enemies with a zeal that makes a confessor look timid. He leads by example, being a tough guy, but doesn’t put up with undisciplined rabble(a.k.a runs a tight ship)

History: Corax was born on Elevoc before the “Great War, as it has been dubbed, began. He was a simple family man who worked in the manufactorium, earned a simple wage, and practiced his faith in the Emporer. Then came Chaos, and with it Corax’s gentle world was turned upside down. His family had been outside Hive Stratus when the first attack began, and had been slaughtered along with hundreds of refugees. 

He joined up with the Guard after the second year(he was 29 then) and served in many engagements against the enemy. Eventually earned the nickname “Survivor” cause he would often be one of the last ones standing. Eventually he rose in rank and came to earn the rank of Sergeant. Now he leads a small unit under command of Andrei Bogdanov.

Equipment: Autopistol, Combat Sword, Krak grenades, flak armor, combat knife


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Both these are good, but Emp, I have a few criticisms, 1, the name, I dont think you can name him Corax Mortaion, that would be like saying, Chick Norris Jesus.
2, You can't have a power sword but you can have a combat blade.

otherwise these are great additions.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Corporal Hann Magron
*Age: *20
*Gender: *Male
*Appearance:* Six foot two, skinny but well defined. Has short dark brown hair and long sideburns. He wears little armor, and never has or will wear a helmet. He has metal vambraces so he can parry weapons in close combat. His gloves also have a thin layer of metal on the outside so that his punches have more power. Though he carries a knife, he will only use it if he is fighting a 'worthy' opponent. 
*History:*Hann has been in martial arts his entire life joined the guard two years ago in this time he has gather a reputation for being unbeaten in the underground fight clubs. For his entire life Hann has had to deal with the renegades, so fighting them has been second nature to him. Sometimes he forgets why he's killing them.
*Equipment:*Mossberg 500(shotgun; he only carries solid slug ammo, no buckshot), combat knife.
*Personality:*Whenever possible, Hann will try to get close to the enemy to kill them, but he isn't overcome by a bloodlust nor does he charge at anything that moves. He won't charge a marine who is firing at Hann nor will he try and get into a fist fight with an ogryn. Hann, although hes a corporal, will normally not order his men around. He will assume a leader type role if his sergeant is injured or Hann thinks that his sergeant has given bad orders. His rebellious personality has made most of his squad leader kick him out. Hann hopes his new sergeant will not do the same...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I called it a sword is that better, idk what a combat blade is. Let me know if ya want it changed.

And no, i think the names fine. Besides, its popular in D&D


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

emperorshand if you dont change the name as broguts asked he could not let you play in the rp, besides its a combo of two primarchs names one of which went to chaos so i doubt anyone loyal to the emperor would have it. a combat blade is exactly that a blade designed for combat, think medium sword. broguts its a special weapons _Girl_ lol


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

At least let him be called Corax...maybe he'll do just as much as the real corax:sarcastichand:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

fine, jees, give me a bit, I'll think of a cool new name, its just a name,


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not just a name, Jesus is not just a name.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I am relinquishing my dib on the sapper. I cannot think of a character.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

ahh man!!!


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I am coming back because you guys need someone crazy for Sapper.
Name: Soren De Ruyter
Age: 23
Appearance: 6'6, 200 pounds. Caucasian male with tanned skin and a weather-beaten face. blue almost black eyes that have a crazy energy to them. His black hair is in dreadlocks. Wears flack armor.


History: Soren has been an Orphan for as long as he can remember. He knows his father died in an explosion, but he knows not how his mother died. He grew up in an orphanage which he hated, since he was mocked and scorned by all others, and got into trouble for his schemes of vengeance on his tormentors. He fled the orphanage when he was 16, taking a job as demolition expert. He joined the guard as soon as he could, bringing his multiple personalities, explosive skills, and knowledge how to make explosives on the fly with him.

Personality: Soren seemingly has two, very different personalities. One of his personalities(Doctor) is a Logical, methodical that loves to create new things. the other (Mister Love) is a crazy, pyromaniac that enjoys battling the Imperiums enemies as much as he enjoys blowing stuff up!
Equipment: Shotgun (Tyler), satchel charges, mines, combat knife(Lucy), Explosives creation kit.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Hope I can be the Vox-man

Name: Michael Borias
Age: 18
Gender: Male

Appearance: 6'2" tall, Caucasian skin and Black hair under his flak helmet, very athletic due to the weight of the voxcaster. Youthful features offset by grey eyes and a scar running along his left check.

History: Micahel joined the garrison at 15 where he was laden down with the vox due to his small stature making him a less opportune target. However he turned out to be a late bloomer and within a year was the tallest trooper in the squad. He still had to carry the vox however, now though he barely notices the weight. Being near officers in combat and listening in on vox traffic have given him the start of a tactical mind and he hopes to earn a commission of his own one day.

Equipment: Autogun (Kate), Vox and Bayonet

Personality: As quick with his wit as he is on his feet, he is also a student of tactics. Tends to be a little obsessive since he knows that in combat a misspoken word could lead to defeat. 

To High_Seraph: if you have no objection he also may have a crush on Cristina


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

dude go ahead she might bitch at you to go away or something but as long as broguts is fine with it im fine with it as well.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm fine with a triangle.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I made the name so simple, what you think


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

good, now I ill start it tomorrow.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow.I was reading the profiles for everyone in the squad...we're pretty dysfunctional.

We are led by the phantom of the opera cossack. Our sergeant had parents who must have been smoking something when the named him (Mortarian...?). The corporal refuses to wear armor that is actually protective. There is a sniper-chick who has serous mood swings. A psychopathic sapper (_why_ do we trust him with explosives?). And, finally, there is the vox operator who just might want some 'sniper training'.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

um we trust him with the explosives because... i don't really know good question.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

cause he knows how to use them.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahahahahaahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha, man, anfo, your good, man, thats awesome, we are a funny bunch


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I would hate to be whoever leads this squad.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Elevoc was meant to have a Russian-ish background. But we accept all outsiders.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

well being normal and functional is overrated anyway


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Too damn right, Iconian


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Yuri Choshenko

Age: 23

Gender: Male

Appearance: Caucasian male with black hair and steely blue eyes. Yuri stands at about 6ft tall and has a light build. His right eye is not but a white orb from a knife fight between him and a fellow gambler. 

Personality: Yuri is a cold, bitter man always looking out for himself first. To him, the word comerade doesn't exist. Never a pious or truly honorable man, Yuri is not above shooting an enemy in the back if it presents an easier target.

History: Yuri grew up on Elevoc before the Rebellion and joined the Guard thinking it would be the sweet and easy life guarding a backwater planet like Elevoc. He has been transferred 3 times before on accounts of drunkeness, gambling, and fighting. He earned a reputation as a man who knew how to find items the commanders would frown upon. Just when it seemed he was about to be dishonorably discharged and thrown in some gulag, fate smiled on Yuri and the Rebellion broke out. In need of every soldier they could get, Yuri was transferred under the command of Andrei Bogdanov

Equipment: Autogun (old faithful), and combat blade


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Action thread is up!


----------

